# Dog Bloom Pros/Cons



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone would like to sell me some Dog Bloom, and this person shows a lot more than I do. I am wondering if Dog Bloom is necessary or that beneficial. I feed a premium kibble and supplement with meat as often as I can afford to + they get a fish oil capsule every day. I am thinking that with cheaper food Dog Bloom may be your saving grace, but if your dogs have a good diet then Dog Bloom may give underwhelming results. Please tell me how wonderful/terrible Dog Bloom or some other supplements are.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I would never ever downgrade kibble for the sake of using a supplement. Sounds like they are just being a sales person and trying to take your money. If you are feeding high quality kibble you don't need any additional supplements. I wouldn't supplement anything other than fish and/or coconut oil for their coats.


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Orally? I kinda wouldn't mind the coconut oil topically, but they would probably need to rub a little dead bird on themselves to balance out the sweat smell.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

whatttttt? lmao


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Their idea of a pleasant smell is different than you or I, but I like the smell of sun tan lotion so I imagine the coconut oil topically would be nice as long as you can keep them clean.

I have been told to put some ethnic hair care products that are Olive Oil based for coat conditioning.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Personally I would feed the coconut oil. There are so many good things about it for them. I could see using it topically on trouble spots, but not lotioning a dog up in it


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

yes definitely feed orally, a tablespoon daily is what I do. You can like Dicky said apply small amounts to trouble areas, but not to be used as an overall conditioner for the dog. I've had some issues with BB having a little dandruff right above her tail and i've been adding a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar to her kibble and it's really helped.


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll grab some this weekend, and try it out I got 10 weeks til the first show so I'll be able to see any improvements. Any specific kind of coconut oil; refined, unfrefined, virgin extra virgin?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

this is what i use. I have a spoon i just scrape it out of the jar and put on top of her kibble. No need to melt it, they love the taste.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

if you don't already supplement with salmon oil. I would start.

there are several different brands, this is what I use.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

this is what I use....


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

supplement with salmon oil~!!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

do you really use legit coconuts?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

straight up.. even mix in the coconut with their food..


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

ahhh the good life! you sure do live in paradise!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I cant argue! gotta say though surfer has nicer waves where he is at! nothing but longboard stuff here most the time.. knee to thigh is high average


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

paradise for sure!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I pick em up off the ground down here... Lots of coco palms and when it is the ground it's fair game!


----------



## jaceaa (Aug 20, 2012)

To: Beatrix Kiddo 
I give them a fish oil capsule. It is a cold water fish with X amount of Omega 3, but you think Salmon oil in addition?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

jaceaa said:


> To: Beatrix Kiddo
> I give them a fish oil capsule. It is a cold water fish with X amount of Omega 3, but you think Salmon oil in addition?


nah I wouldn't double up on it,, pick one. 
salmon oil is just a lil better than regular fish oil


----------

